# Tiles laid for free



## gabsdot (11 Mar 2009)

Who wants free fitting with their new TILES , WE HAVE SOME STOCK THAT WERE TRYING TO TURN INTO CASH, SO WERE OFFERING TO FIT IT FOR FREE, YES *FREE* anyone in the market for tiles or bathrooms give <removed>


----------



## Smashbox (11 Mar 2009)

Yawn. Advertising.

And dont be trying to push your crap in this nice forum. Go somewhere else.


----------



## ney001 (11 Mar 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Yawn. Advertising.
> 
> And dont be trying to push your crap in this nice forum. Go somewhere else.



Now now smashbox share your toys!


----------



## Smashbox (11 Mar 2009)

..


----------



## Smashbox (11 Mar 2009)

..


----------



## ney001 (11 Mar 2009)

Am I missing something here, I assume that OP who joined in May 07 found this offer somewhere and has copied it in here as a bargain?  maybe I'm wrong?


----------



## amgd28 (11 Mar 2009)

A tirade against advertising from the poster who set up a thread to advertise Ryanair?


----------



## ney001 (11 Mar 2009)

Smashbox said:


> No way! Thats seriously crap though. They get to over 100 points just to post that in here? Very tactful!



Yep they have bided their time for nearly two years on aam just to post that advert! clever if you think about it!


----------



## chrisboy (11 Mar 2009)

What sort of prices are we talking about for these tiles? Have you any pics of them and how many styles have you got? Thinkin of getting the kitchen re-done..


----------



## Smashbox (11 Mar 2009)

Well from what I have read, your not allowed to advertise yourself. Hence my reply.

As for the Ryanair thing.. this is a sales forum, is it not?


----------



## GeneralZod (11 Mar 2009)

gabsdot said:


> Who wants free fitting with their new TILES , WE HAVE SOME STOCK THAT WERE TRYING TO TURN INTO CASH, SO WERE OFFERING TO FIT IT FOR FREE, YES *FREE* anyone in the market for tiles or bathrooms give



What's the story gabsdot?  

A frequent poster with 110 posts spamming. You really should know better.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (11 Mar 2009)

Seems to be a straight forward case of self-advertising here.


----------



## GeneralZod (11 Mar 2009)

Hi gabsdot,
Sorry for slapping you down then. There's no indication in that post that you are not the Alan mentioned. You need to make it clear that you've no connection or it will be assumed to be advertising. Unfortunately that post looked just like a lot of real spam we get.
Regards,
GeneralZod


----------



## gabsdot (12 Mar 2009)

Just to clarify. I'm just a customer who has availed of this offer and thought it was a good one to pass on to others in the Sales and Bargains section. 

I'm nothing to do with the tile company. 

I just copied the message I originally got from the guy.


----------



## chrisboy (12 Mar 2009)

gabsdot said:


> Just to clarify. I'm just a customer who has availed of this offer and thought it was a good one to pass on to others in the Sales and Bargains section.
> 
> I'm nothing to do with the tile company.
> 
> I just copied the message I originally got from the guy.




What tile company was it?


----------



## Smashbox (12 Mar 2009)

gabsdot said:


> I just copied the message I originally got from the guy.


 
Was it a message on AAM?!


----------

